# Christmas Gifts for rescues Appeal



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We are excited to introduce you to our new Christmas Gifts for Rescues Appeal!

Animal Lifeline UK works with rescues throughout the country to find volunteers to help with everything from home checking to fostering and more. This year we hope to help even more animals by having a massive drive to collect items for rescues. Rescues and pounds from all over the UK have given us wish lists of things they are in desperate need of and we are having a massive drive to get as much as possible off their lists.

Please could you help?

Do you have anything lying around in your house that you could spare for rescue or pound animals?

We are desperately looking for:

Food, bowls, toys, newspapers, pet coats, beds, blankets, towels, washing powder, cat carriers, litter trays and scoops, cat litter, scratch posts, collars, leads, flea and worming treatments, Feliway, DAP, pet disinfectant, rodent water bottles, cages, hammocks, straw/hay, hutches, runs, vivarium equipment, fish food, tanks and equipment, baby baths, pillow cases, office stationary, sheds and any other pet-related, craft or fund-raising items for our dog, cat, small furry, reptile, horse, bird and fish rescues.

Other Ways to Help

Can you make things such as pet coats, beds, cushions, blankets, etc? If so would you be willing to put patterns up in our craft section of the site so many other people can have ago at making things for rescues? Or maybe you could you help to make things to send to our appeal?

Do you have time to become a regional co-ordinator for our appeal? This might involve contacting local newspapers & magazines (such as the free ones that come through your door), Freecycle & other local classified sites, pet companies, local craft groups, schools, colleges and universities, and local vets to see if they will keep anything donated to them for our appeal and any medications such as flea treatments and wormers that are just going out of date so can't be sold on.

Could you possibly print off the attached poster and put it up in your local vets/library, etc.?

Please if you can help in anyway contact us at [email protected] stating how you can help and the area you live in, or you can call us on 07733125279.

Lets see if by working together we can really make a difference to animals stuck in rescues and pounds at Christmas.

Thank you and best wishes,

The Animal Lifeline UK Team x

I can't upload poster as its to large but please email for it if you would like to post in up for us


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Here are some pictures of just a few of the things we have collected so far. These things have all been allocated to certain rescues already 





























































































































































































Air Con








File cabinets (1 on top of the other!)


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Things we could do with more of for our appeal

Pet dishes
Extreme and Classic Kong Toys
Metacam
eye make up removal pads to clean cats eyes
Egg boxes, toilet roll tubes
Millet spray
Unsalted nuts
Dried leaf/flower mix
Koi sticks
Flea and worming treatments
Half-check collars
Igloo cat beds
Dog chews (rawhide, pigs ears etc)
Empty coffee jars
Cotton wool pads & buds
Syringes
Blankets


----------

